

Imagine a tech news website that did not constantly cover...... - hoodoof

Imagine a tech news website that did not constantly cover only  Apple, facebook, Microsoft, Twitter, Google Cisco and Amazon.<p>We might get to actually hear something interesting and innovative.<p>I'm looking at you Techmeme.com ...... but also all the other tech "news" sites on the web.<p>Ugh, reading the same stuff day in day out has become so boring.
======
Capricornucopia
I'm sick of tech blogs that drool over Apple crap. Same with Microsoft. They
just want to take more and more control away from the user.

